# Out of state bear hunt



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

This is a little late but I finally figured out how to re-size pictures of which I have included a couple. This was my 6th bear hunt in the last 20 years and the 3rd in the last 3 years. One 2 years ago was with a outfitter which I went with my oldest son and a couple of his friends spent a week setting bait. My son and one of his friends were successful the other friend and myself never saw a bear the whole week. It was great spending the time with my son but the outfitter was second rate and really didn't live up to his promises. Last year my son and I did a self guided out of state hunt and saw (1) bear but he was to far away to shoot but again great to spend time with my son and we had a good time. This year we decided to go farther from home and it was self guided you couldn't use dogs or bait just spot and stock. We talked my younger son and one of my sons friends into joining us on this hunt of which none of us had shot a bear except for my oldest son. We would walk gated timber roads and averaged between 10 to 13 miles a day walking according to the GPS and then we would coast down on mountain bikes after it got dark about 10:00 at night. We would get to bed about midnight and be up at 6:00 ready to do it again. It was a lot of work for an old man. During the day we would explore surrounding areas and look for bear scat so we could hunt in the afternoon and evening when they were the most active. On one of these scouting trips about 10:00 in the morning (and I wasn't expecting to see a bear at this time of day) I was walking a road and in front of me I saw a black flash a bear went around the corner I could see his tracks in the mud but the timber was thick and I couldn't see where he went. I continued walking and at 2 miles I decided to turn around and walk back to the truck. I was just getting back to the corner where I had seen the flash of the bear when I rounded it walking straight away from me up the hill was a bear at 60 yards. I debated as all I could see was hind end I decided to let out a short whistle to see if I could get him to turn I did and he turned just enough I could get a quartering away shot. Finally after 6 bear hunts I had killed my first bear what a Adrenalin rush. My youngest son and his friend were able to kill their first bears. My oldest son actually saw more bears than the rest of us but the sow had cubs and the bore was smart and he couldn't get a shot. It was a fun hunt and killing the bears was just icing on the cake. Nothing like sharing time in the mountains with your sons.


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

Super cool! 8) 

That is one thing that is still on my bucket list.


----------



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

Nothing like spending time with your sons and me right, the adopted son? This was a lot of fun, and like trigger said we hunted hard. Even if we hadn't shot bears, it still would have been a great hunt with great people in beautiful country. Great times and great memories! It is nice not to be bear virgins anymore though, and you get a nice rug to use


----------

